# Available once a week



## gusano (Jun 7, 2004)

For those of you who may have academys or places to train, within driving distance of Jamestown, NY (approx 75 miles south of Buffalo) I am willing to travel to teach a grappling class. I would be willing to travel to Buffalo area or for those of you who are willing to travel yourselves, you are welcome to train with us in Jamestown. I am not trying to convert anyone to BJJ. If you have a style you practice, KEEP practicing it! Alot of schools are interested in training some groundfighting in order to defend against it or to be able to use it. Whatever your motivation for grappling, if you are interested let me know. We are a part of Carlson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Team and can be reached by telephone at 716-665-9768. First Class free of charge. Grapple with my 16 and 17 year olds and judge for yourself the effectiveness of jiu-jitsu.  

Regards


----------

